# Rolla,MO 2-3yo M B/T



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

This fellow is in local police pound kill shelter. 

His story was that his owners divorced. No other information left about him. He is socially open and a happy,active fellow. Very nice, plush stock coat. Nice pigment and markings. Friendly with us immediately upon introduction. He likes to jump up a bit. Currently intact.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

This listing has no shelter info, no links to check to see if the dog is still available, no contact info. Nothing.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Sorry, had some people PM me and I was able to give it to them.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Is the dog still in need of rescue? If so, please list ALL the info here.

If not, please post on the thread so I can move this.


----------

